# Hats



## Fizz06 (30 July 2012)

What is an oversize hat? Want to take my bushman type hat to greenwich-is it too big? Don't want to have it taken off me!! 

Help!!


----------



## autumn7 (30 July 2012)

No, bushman fine - I took mine!


----------



## Fizz06 (30 July 2012)

Thank you so much!! Means I won't get burnt today!


----------

